

27% of Healthcare Spend Considered “Waste” to Tune of $765 Billion Annually - mikekrass
http://zweenahealth.com/stat-27-of-healthcare-spend-considered-waste/

======
illini123
A lot of this stems from the fact that health IT systems aren't interoperable.
Take a look at Epic Systems (the leading vendor). They code in MUMPS, which
predates C as a language.

I'm exploring a startup in data analytics for behavioral health, and there
it's even worse. Unlike blood pressure or cholesterol, everything is based on
intuition. It's what Vinod Khosla means when he refers to modern medicine as
being like witchcraft.

------
gdewilde
Dr. Keith Smith is way cool.

 _Health Care is Actually Really Cheap!_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zdqp22G_K4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zdqp22G_K4)

[http://www.surgerycenterok.com](http://www.surgerycenterok.com)

[http://marketmedicine.org](http://marketmedicine.org)

